# Superfrog the ADF



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this is my African Dwarf frog one of my newest additions to my 33g community tank. Had 2 but 1 disappeared so down to 1. His name is Superfrog lol reason I named him that is because he's usually stretched out and looks like he's flying, which I couldn't get a pic of that yet. He's about 1" and an awesome addition to the tank, He's adorable to watch , especially at feeding time. He even eats blood worms from my fingers lol gonna get another one this weekend so he'll have a buddy as 2 of them were funny to watch in there. Anyway hope you enjoy


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

wicked shots. makes me wonder why I don't have any anymore...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! Now that's cute!
Now i want one... but again... they'll just be eaten in my community tank!

btw.. have you seen how big they can get? Go check out the vancouver aquarium? They're the size of my fist! LOL!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancouver Aquarium must be feeding them steroids , all the research I have done on them says they will get 2-1/2" maximum. lol I hope he don't get as big as a fist , he'll eat all my tetra's.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a friend that's got some 3-4" at her house! It's INSANELY BIG!
It's either it's not a dwarf frog or she's been secretly druggin em!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol wow those are definitely bigger than I would want mine to get, prolly is druggin them lol I read they live from 5-20 years maybe the older they are the bigger they are.....guess I'll find out in due time lol thanks Jackson , I was trying to get my new shrimp tank going, now ya got me researching to see what the biggest known ones are...lol


edit: found the answer the bigger sized is the African "Clawed" frog. Looks just like the ADF but they get big as your hand...up to 5" sometimes bigger


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

great shots! I have 2 ADF's in my 33g community tank too... they are my daughter's favorite! Superfrogs for sure.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I had problems with suicidal jumpers. They're great characters though.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> I had problems with suicidal jumpers. They're great though.


lol @ suicidal jumpers....I wondered if the one I had missing did that, as there is a small sectioin of the tank that isn't covered. Couldn't find him anywhere tho. They are definitely great characters, mine seems to have a bit of a personality lol



BossRoss said:


> great shots! I have 2 ADF's in my 33g community tank too... they are my daughter's favorite! Superfrogs for sure.


 Thanks ! Still trying to get the new camera all figured out , got lucky with a few of those shots for sure. Bad thing is he tends to move , everytime I try to snap a shot lol
They were definitely a perfect addition to a 33 g community, I'm looking forward to getting another to put in there. I can understand why they are your daughters favorite lol one of my favorites as well



Ursus sapien said:


> wicked shots. makes me wonder why I don't have any anymore...


Thanks & why don't you have any anymore? lol I'd seen em at IPU thot they were cute but never a big interest till they had em on sale @ 2 for $1.99. Couldn't pass that up lol Now I wonder why I never got them before now, they are definitely fun to have, long as nobody in the tank can fit em in their mouths lol


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Superfrog is Cute!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice looking ADF , does he/she get bothered by the others ? I kept these guys a while back and noticed they needed their hiding places and easy going tankmates.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Brian & Luke! No I haven't noticed any of the other messing with him. Mostly smaller Tetra's in there anyway. He has a area in the top of the watersprite he hangs out in. I usually feed him there. The only one who notices is my betta , they usually share the blood worms without any problems. Then again I don't think Superfrog would have any say in it since the Betta is 10x bigger lol, I'll have to get a pic of that too


----------

